# Height Restrictions



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I am in a little debate with a couple teenagers about obtaining a drivers license. My question is (and I have googled and looked everywhere). Is there a restriction of how tall you must be?, seems these kids think their friend cannot have a drivers license because she is too small, but she is 16 and believe me I would rather be on the street driving with her than a couple of these young bucks that know it all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Back when I was in high school a very long time ago my girlfriend was only 5' and was driving. I have even seen little people driving with the aide of either pedal extensions or hand controls along with a booster seat so that they can see over the steering wheel. So I doubt that there are any height restrictions but some shorter people may need some kind of aide to be able to drive. 

You didn't say how tall this girl is.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

6'3"


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't know for sure about a minimum height, but my mother in law is 4'7" and has obtained licenses in New York, Texas, Virginia, and Utah. I also have a second cousin that is barely over 4 feet and she has a Utah license.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

You didn't say how tall this girl is.[/QUOTE]

I am not sure and I didn't really want to ask her. I would guess 4' 8"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter is 16 years old, and has had her learners permit for 4 months now. She is just a sprout in size. (under 5' tall) She uses a pillow to sit on when driving certain vehicles, other vehicles she is fine. I don't know of any height restrictions to obtain a drivers license.


----------

